# 145K miles - Something making a whining noise



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Well, a couple thousand miles ago, I noticed a whining noise coming from my engine when it gets revved up a little bit. It seems like the sound has been there since new, but it got louder. It finally prompted me to take it in for timing belt change. I am awaiting diagnosis, but it's likely something like an idler pulley or bearing in the belt system. Please post your theories!

https://youtu.be/hfqutOduQGc


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Well it's definitely a rotational mass noise. I've heard similar on old Chevy 350s. I wonder if it might be a bearing in the alternator or the idler pulley as you suggested.

Always imagined your voice to be deeper. Lol.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It was your car whining for a new timing belt.  Let us know what it turns out to be.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Sounds like the typical GM alternator gone bad


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

With only 5k left you decide now to get that T belt changed out .. I won ....hey Tomko you owe me a French Canadian Gal ................


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

brian v said:


> with only 5k left you decide now to get that t belt changed out .. I won ....hey tomko you owe me a french canadian gal ................


lol


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

its the car crying for a new belt !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! but seriously it sounds like a typical gm alternator


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

The thing is, I put something up against the alternator to use the stethoscope method of tracing the noise, and it did not sound like it was coming from the alternator.


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

Power steering pump?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

JRB'sOilburningCruze said:


> Power steering pump?


In the Cruze, that would be the alternator. :grin: (Power steering is electrical.)

I'm wondering if it's the water pump. On my old car, the old ones would make strange noises. I'd just ignore it until it started to leak.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm going with a tired idler.

Rob


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

If you can reliably make it happen, then one trick you can do is slip the belt off and run the car and see if it's still there. I don't think you'd cause any damage running it for 30 seconds or so with no belt. (Keep in mind there's no water pump, so don't run it too long.) If the noise does go away, then that's fairly good news. Whatever it is isn't major $$$ or all that hard to fix.

Or you could just spin things and see what "grumbles" or sounds a bit ragged as it spins.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

JRB'sOilburningCruze said:


> Power steering pump?


A fair guess, and it does sound a bit like that. But these units are EPS.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Idler pulley or alternator. Can't think of anything else since the PS is electrical.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

With such little miles I'm suprised that now the alternator is giving away. 

Yeah I also imagined your voice sounding like Barry White. I don't know why.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Oh baby.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

shouldn't be hard to find.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I should clarify.....I mean a timing belt idler (2), not the drive belt idler.

Rob


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

So like when should I be recieving this gorgeous FRench Canadial Gal 


I am not really interested in some lame noise coming from diseils diesel .
Since I already Won the bet !


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I am still waiting to hear from the dealer. My vote is on the timing belt idler.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Car is done. i have not seen it yet but they said the noise is not present any longer. I basically had everything but the alternator replaced (belts, idlers, pulleys, water pump). It was definitely something in the path of one of the belts. Anyway, i should be good for another 145K miles!


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

Did they give you your old parts back? How bad did the belt look? Feel any bad bearings?

If you don't mind, what did they charge?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

diesel said:


> Car is done. i have not seen it yet but they said the noise is not present any longer. I basically had everything but the alternator replaced (belts, idlers, pulleys, water pump). It was definitely something in the path of one of the belts. Anyway, i should be good for another 145K miles!





Cruzator said:


> Did they give you your old parts back? How bad did the belt look? Feel any bad bearings?
> 
> If you don't mind, what did they charge?


eggasctly, whats the point of not posting the $$?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I can understand the belt, idlers, and pulleys. Why replace the water pump?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

obermd said:


> I can understand the belt, idlers, and pulleys. Why replace the water pump?


That's something you always change when doing a timing belt. It wears out the bearings over time/mileage just like the other stuff in the belt path. If the water pump seizes on a timing belt motor, the belt snaps, and it's goodbye engine.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Preventative procedure when a waterpump is driven by a timing belt ..

L


jblackburn said:


> That's something you always change when doing a timing belt. It wears out the bearings over time/mileage just like the other stuff in the belt path. If the water pump seizes on a timing belt motor, the belt snaps, and it's goodbye engine.


Hey j are we teaching today ...
I still think that there are some noisy GM engines running around townships considering that GM did sell 6 million cruzens worldwide or is IT 7 ?


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

What's the $ damage., and did you get the serpentine belt also?! Just courios what its going to run me in the next couple months. Don't think I'll push for 145k but maybe 110 k


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

Tomko said:


> A fair guess, and it does sound a bit like that. But these units are EPS.


****, I thought that they may have had EPS. But the last GM power steering pump I had go south was on a 99 Astro van and it sounded very similar.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Cruzator said:


> Did they give you your old parts back? How bad did the belt look? Feel any bad bearings?
> 
> If you don't mind, what did they charge?





boraz said:


> eggasctly, whats the point of not posting the $$?





Gator said:


> What's the $ damage., and did you get the serpentine belt also?! Just courios what its going to run me in the next couple months. Don't think I'll push for 145k but maybe 110 k


The total bill was something like $1490 but I don't have the exact breakdown. I haven't picked up the car yet and don't have the paperwork. The $1490 includes rear brake pads and rotors installed too. My request to replace all the tensioners and idlers was probably a bit excessive, but I like the peace of mind. I will post more details on Friday when I pick it up, or at least later in the weekend. I think that's not bad for a car that's given me 145K miles and 41+ MPG overall from day 1, not to mention the pleasure I get from driving it.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

obermd said:


> I can understand the belt, idlers, and pulleys. Why replace the water pump?


dont know this car...but on other cars its right there while doin timing belt, so labor is free, replace it while its right there


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks Diesel. I'm figureing about 1000.00. Just courios.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Gator said:


> Thanks Diesel. I'm figureing about 1000.00. Just courios.


I think probably closer to 800-900, but you are definitely safe assuming 1000. Stay tuned for more details....


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

OK thanks again.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

iKermit said:


> With such little miles I'm suprised that now the alternator is giving away.


It seems diesel determined it was not the alternator, but nonetheless I wouldn't be shocked if it had been. There's a lot of pull on these alternators, especially if you live in cold climates. On cold startup with the CTD, you've got fuel pump, DEF system heat (both tank and lines I think), aux. cabin heat, possibly one or two seat heaters, etc.



ChevyGuy said:


> I don't think you'd cause any damage running it for 30 seconds or so with no belt. (Keep in mind there's no water pump, so don't run it too long.)...


CTD's water pump is driven by the timing belt, not accessory belt, so no worries there. The only things driven by the accessory belt on the CTD are the alternator and A/C.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

ok, for the timing belt and related components.. 

55580778 belt $66.28
55187100 pulley $52.51
55562865 pulley $32.28
55568637 pump $175.00
55580981 tensioner $114.13
labor 320.00

$760.20 + tax


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

diesel said:


> ok, for the timing belt and related components..
> 
> 55580778 belt $66.28
> 55187100 pulley $52.51
> ...


not too bad...internet parts almost $200 less

whats your dealer labor rate?


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

diesel said:


> ok, for the timing belt and related components..
> 
> 55580778 belt $66.28
> 55187100 pulley $52.51
> ...


Thanks Diesel. Not bad, I'm going to have the serpentine replaced along with it since they will have it off.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

boraz said:


> not too bad...internet parts almost $200 less
> 
> whats your dealer labor rate?


Yeah, I didn't think to ask for the discount. I think their rate is like 95 but I am not sure. I also think there may be some labor in there from another part of the job too.


----------

